# nerve exploration ?



## scooter1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am  hoping for some suggestions.   Surgery has not been done, however, am trying
to get precert.     Doctor states diagnosis as radial sensory nerve neuritis of the left
index finger.   He is proposing to do a nerve exploration.  How do I code the exploration?  I have not come across this before and have not been 
able to find anything in the CPT.    Any suggestions ?


----------



## moodymom (Mar 13, 2013)

I would pre-cert 64702. Hope this helps


----------



## scooter1 (Mar 15, 2013)

thank you !


----------

